# Skyline and Hwy 9 to Big Basin?



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Does anyone know how long this would take? From the skyline intersection to the entrance of the park where everyone parks? Also, do you just go down 9 then take a right on 236?


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

This is actually a very nice ride and the descent into Big Basin is fun and fast. Riding from Hwy9 to 236 isn't a very technical or steep descent. I rather enjoy the descent into Big Basin, it's not super fast and the turns aren't highly technical.

Here's the data from Strava on one of my rides.

Hwy 9 to 236 13:43:
Hwy236 climb to Waterman Gap 14:42
Big Basin Descent 8:43

Mind you, I don't descend very well so a competent descender can probably shave off 3-5 minutes, if not more, from the total descent time. 

Be very careful on 236 and stay close to the edge of the road. It's scarcely large enough for two cars and you will encounter the idiot who drives as if the road belonged solely to him.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for the reply! So is the park entrance right by where it says "Big Basin" on the map?


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

deviousalex said:


> Thanks for the reply! So is the park entrance right by where it says "Big Basin" on the map?


You will enter the Big Basin Redwoods State Park immediately as you take Hwy 236 from Hwy 9. You're only at the edge of the park, which is immense and almost reaches Hwy 35 near Castlerock State Park. From the intersection of Hwy 9, you will climb all the way to Waterman Gap. You will have a short descent and just another bump. It flattens out just a bit before descending to Big Basin Park's headquarter, where campers set up tents and where hikers park their cars. 

Arrive early enough in the morning to smell the bacon that cooks over the camp fires. I have more than once been tempted to give the campers $20 for just one slice of bacon. If you're there around 9:00am, you'll have a spectacular view of the lingering fog/mist within the park.

The Santa Cruz Mountains Challenge takes this route this year. I do recommend you you use this wonderful and well supported organized ride to familiarize yourself with these great roads. It's what opened my eyes to riding in this area.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

CHL said:


> You will enter the Big Basin Redwoods State Park immediately as you take Hwy 236 from Hwy 9. You're only at the edge of the park, which is immense and almost reaches Hwy 35 near Castlerock State Park. From the intersection of Hwy 9, you will climb all the way to Waterman Gap. You will have a short descent and just another bump.


Waterman Gap is actually at the north intersection of 9 and 236 (there is another intersection in Boulder Creek). The high point of the northern approach to BB is on 236 shortly before you reach China Grade. And that high point is where the park boundary is for BB. I'm fairly sure the easement along the road for the Skyline to the Sea Trail and everything north of that is technically part of Castle Rock State Park.


----------

